
Disney Infinity cancelled, Avalanche Software shut down - rusanu
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2016-05-10-disney-ceases-publishing-console-games-shutters-infinity
======
rtpg
Kind of sad to see this go, though I don't recall many Disney-produced games.
Fond memories of SNES-Era Goof Troop and Lion King, but that's Capcom/Virgin.

It might not be the same, but it does remind me of the LucasArts closure.
Though not everything was gold, LucasArts seemed to produce a good amount of
fun games. They cared a lot about the products it seemed.

\----

Though the more I think about it, the less I can cite bad movie games. The bar
has risen high enough that even shovelware is alright (Actually played through
a lot of Lego Jurassic Park, for example). Nothing like the PSX-era shovelware
that was basically unplayable at times.

------
rusanu
> Disney ceases console game publishing, roughly 300 jobs cut.

